# ADA NA 8000K Power compacts



## ben1157 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have that exact set up and you can slide the legs in to fit on an 18" tank. The fixture has worked really well for me. I used it on my 30g oceanic tank (the cherry trimmed cube) with the current 40w 10000k/6700k bulb. I just picked up the ADA 36w bulb to put in it. The moonlight is a great feature as well. I'm setting the tank up again next week so I'll let you know what I think of the ADA bulb when I fire it up on Monday.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sweet  thanks! now i like the current fixture even more since you can move the legs. can you take pictures of the different bulbs while theyre over the tank? that would help a ton.


----------



## ben1157 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sure... I'll post them on Tuesday.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

You can't go wrong with ADA bulbs, the crisp cold 8000K is gorgeous. Not all 8000K's are the same either, other brand 8000K's can be down right gross.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I've used the 36w ADA 8000K PC's for over a year in a 20" 2 x 40w Orbit fixture. The aquarium looks great, but I got better pearling with the dual daylight 6700K/10,000K PC's. This 15g aquarium has pressurized CO2 and EI dosing.

I've tried using the 8000K as the main lighting source and the 6700K/10,000K bulb as a noon burst, but I didn't get any pearling. I have not tried switching the bulbs around yet.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Left C said:


> I've use the 36w ADA 8000K PC's for over a year in a 20" 2 x 40w Orbit fixture. The aquarium looks great, but I get better pearling with the dual daylight 6700K/10,000K PC's. This 15g aquarium has pressurized CO2 and EI dosing.
> 
> I've tried using the 8000K as the main lighting source and the 6700K/10,000K bulb as a noon burst, but I didn't get any pearling. I have tried switching the bulbs around yet.


i was reading something yesterday where it said that the guy was getting no pearling out of the 6700K/10,000K, and only got it out of the 8000K


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I really liked the way the ADA 8000K bulbs made the aquarium look. I certainly am not saying that they are bad. You may find that you like them really well.

Here is some recent info: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/77551-amano-planted-aquarium-light.html


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks Left for the link. Lots of good info on that page


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Sure! You are very welcome.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so the 8000K is purely aesthetics since plants can adapt to light?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

It may be mainly aesthetics and marketing, but I really do not know. 

It is not a bad bulb at all. I really liked it at first. It grows plants great. 

Should you decide to purchase one, you may be very happy with it.

Here is its color spectrum plus some others.

*
ADA 8000K*










*Coralife 6700K*










*GE 9325K*









*6700K/10,000K*


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah i saw that chart on the ADG shop site of the 8000K. 

heres i pic i found on APC comparing the 8000K and 9325K. too bad i cant get a combo bulb :icon_cry:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That 8000K bulb is made for All-Glass and it comes in 55w straight pin only as far as I know. The 55w 8000K bulbs were designed by All-Glass to replace the more expensive GE 9325K bulbs.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8070

Sometimes you can find some "new" Custom Sealife 8800K bulbs in a square pin 65w version. I believe that they made 96w versions too, but I don't remember shorter ones like 28w, 32w, 36w and 40w versions.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so since you have both a 10000K/6700K and a 8000K Left, which did your eyes prefer? do you have any pics of your 15 gallon with each bulb on?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't have any pictures to show you, but I'll try to describe what I see.

The 8000K bulb makes everything look "natural" so to speak. The dual daylight bulb casts a different hue to the aquarium. This makes the red plants to appear somewhat like a burgundy color whereas the 8000K bulbs make them look red.

I can look at the bulbs in the Orbit fixture when both the 8000K and the 6700K/10,000K bulbs are on. The 8000K bulb has a crisp white color whereas the 6700K part looks yellowish and the 10,000K bulb looks blueish.

If you want to try the ADA 8000K bulbs, you may be well satisfied.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

that sounds exactly like what i want, a "natural" light. since i have to replace the bulb in the Current fixture anyway, i might as well spend 10 more dollars on the ADA bulb


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

So my final question... is 36W high light over 10 gallons?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

chris127 said:


> heres i pic i found on APC comparing the 8000K and 9325K. too bad i cant get a combo bulb :icon_cry:


I'm compelled to point out that my comparison photo is _not_ the ADA, as in Amano 8000K, but the AGA, as in All Glass Aquarium 8000K. Though I suppose LeftC covered that already, heh.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

chris127 said:


> So my final question... is 36W high light over 10 gallons?


28w to 40w of PC lighting works fine with a 10g and with some source of CO2/carbon via pressurized/DIY or Excel plus ferts.

AHSupply's 36w kit is very good, but it uses straight pin bulbs.

Both the Current 40w Satellite and the Coralife 28w Aqualight will run 28w, 32w, 36w and 40w square pin PC's.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i ordered the current fixture and the ADA bulb. i'll be running EI dosing and Pressurized co2. 

thanks for all your help left, youre an equipment guru !


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks, but for many years I purchased stuff that didn't work so well.:hihi:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

chris127 said:


> ... I'll be running EI dosing ...


I use the following EI dosing regimens that add a GH Booster and K comes from the KNO3 and the GH Booster. I also have to add a small dose of K2SO4 midweek or I'll get pinholes in some of the plants. My GH is very low.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html
and
http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html


----------

